# Binary Cam Timing



## b0ne (Oct 19, 2011)

Does you cable bus have to be in the center of the two dots on the cam? I'm having issue with the bottom cam and the bus cable is not center of the two dots. Will this affect my speed as well? I have a bowtech insanity thats getting 292 fps on a 416 grain arrow. I know I should be getting around 304.

Draw Length: 28 IN
Draw Weight: 70 LB
Arrow: 416 Grains


----------



## TC Obsessed (Apr 15, 2009)

As it was explained to me by my pro shop guy, the timing dots are pretty much irrelevant. What is important is that the stops hit the cable at the same time, and leave the cable at the same time. He also said that using a draw board is not the best way to do it, because it doesn't mimic your hand adequately. He says the best way to time cams is to use a mirror setup and draw the bow by hand. But again, the bottom line is the draw stops. Otherwise depending on how hard you pull into the wall, you will substantially change your vertical nock travel and thus point of impact.


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

You want to make sure the draw stops are hitting at the same time with the bowtech's. A drawboard is the best way to tell. If you don't have a drawboard, have a friend watch as you draw it back.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

TC Obsessed said:


> As it was explained to me by my pro shop guy, the timing dots are pretty much irrelevant. What is important is that the stops hit the cable at the same time, and leave the cable at the same time. He also said that using a draw board is not the best way to do it, because it doesn't mimic your hand adequately. He says the best way to time cams is to use a mirror setup and draw the bow by hand. But again, the bottom line is the draw stops. Otherwise depending on how hard you pull into the wall, you will substantially change your vertical nock travel and thus point of impact.


I disagree with that statement. You need a drawboard to corectly sync the cams together. I get the bottom cam pretty close to center and see where it lands with the top. I noticed that the many overdrive binary cams I've seen that the top cable will be a little on the left side of the two dots. I guess that's ******?


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

The dots on the cam are just a reference point when you get it close to them you can start the drawboard timing. On a bowtech bow there are draw stops on each cam when these draw stops are hitting the string at the same time and leaving the string at the same time your bow is now timed correctly. The best way to do this is by hand have a friend check the draw stops for you


----------



## Northernbuddy (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok here is a question about the cam timing. I have set my nock point and have tuned my bow to shoot bullet holes. My nock point is near the top of the centre serving ( Bowtech Invasion) and the draw stops are hitting nearly the same time, the bottom cam is about an 1\8th" out. So my question is should my cams be timed before I set my nock point or after my nock point is set?


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Northernbuddy said:


> Ok here is a question about the cam timing. I have set my nock point and have tuned my bow to shoot bullet holes. My nock point is near the top of the centre serving ( Bowtech Invasion) and the draw stops are hitting nearly the same time, the bottom cam is about an 1\8th" out. So my question is should my cams be timed before I set my nock point or after my nock point is set?


Before. Your knocking point and centershot could possibly change while sync'ing the cams.


----------



## Northernbuddy (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok, so here is where I get screwed up. First I set up my rest, then install the nock point, about 1\8th above level. Next set my center shot and then check the cam timing before I tune the bow for proper nock point.


----------

